# Porter Cable Model 4212 Dovetail Jig



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

I recently purchased this jig (4212) and I can't even get to the point of making any joints! The older model Craftsman router I have doesn't seem to have the proper sized base plate for the 'Template Guide & Lock Nut' in the jig kit to attach to, and the instructions only direct the user to consult the owners manual of their particular router. Well, that manual is long gone....

So, I purchased the Sears Craftsman 6 piece Router Fixed Sub-Base Combo (Part # 964182) but none of the bases worked either. On five of the bases in the kit the center holes were too big and the one remaining base the hole was way too small. 

I also noticed that the Template Guide has a shoulder on it (see attached pic) which if I ever find a base plate to attach it to, will protrude from the base about a 1/16" and potentially cause the router to rock from side to side - thereby chewing up the joint. 

Any help/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

I have this DT jig myself and have yet to use it. I purchased the template guides and have the dovetail bit back-ordered from Rockler.

You will need a sub-base that is recessed to accommodate the template guides. Return the one that you bought. Tool bucks are precious.

I bought an offset subbase from, Pat Warner, HTTP://WWW.patwarner.com It accepts template collar guides and although I haven't used it yet for DT's I figure the offset shape should give me superior stability and control.

Also search this forum for info on shop modifications that will increase the performance of this DT jig.

Please post whatever you learn here so I can benefit from your experience.

You should be able to find a PDF copy of the manual for this jig online.

Good luck

GOOGLE "owners manual PC4212"


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

jharris said:


> You will need a sub-base that is recessed to accommodate the template guides. Return the one that you bought. Tool bucks are precious.


Sorry for the confusion but the manual I was referring to was the one that came with my old Craftsman router - which I bought in the late 70's. No clue as to where that is now.

But anyway, 

I returned the Sears kit and found a: Craftsman 17540 9.5 amp 1-3/4 hp Corded Soft Start Plunge Base Router with LED Worklights for $59.88. 

It has the correct base (with recess) for my template guides and the router itself looks like it will be adequate for my needs. 

Stay tuned as the shavings are gonna fly... right after I read this dovetail jig manual again....:detective:


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

After reading and re reading the 'structions I finally was able to grind out my first dovetail joint. 

Taaaa daaaaa.....:clap:

A bit more fine tuning and I will be able to actually put some decent wood in there.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice work,

I can see the fine tuning you refer to but you're still ahead of me. 

My new dovetail bit still has the rubber coating on it. I've had lots of work and haven't found the time lately to play in the shop.

But soon. Is it ok to PM you if I have questions?

Jeff


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

jharris said:


> Is it ok to PM you if I have questions?
> 
> Jeff


Not a prob. Perhaps two newbies can help each other out. :thumbsup:


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

I have this same jig. I was never able to make a decient joint with it untill a few months back when I bought a new router. My old one was a 1/4" collet which was wrong for that jig, still I tried and tried with this bit, and that one. With bushings, bearings ... etc. Then a couple months back I was at menards and they had a porter cable 1/4, and 1/2" collet fixed base router on sale for 110. I bought it went home that day and set up the jig. I got near perf joint on the first try...... I was shocked.... Of course I have been afraid to use it sence,fearing that I could never again match the one made on that late winter morning...... lol


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

If you can have a router set up just for use for this, it saves a lot of setup time.


----------

